# Harvest mice set up help please



## Athena (Aug 2, 2012)

Every article I've read says they need to be in glass due to chewing, does this mean a Perspex aquarium wouldn't contain them?

I'm rescuing a group and need a home fast and cheap so I can get them (I usually rescue rats)

Perspex is thicker and tougher than traditional cage base plastic so do you think it would be ok?


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

it does not need to be glass, just no soft plastic edges to chew on!


----------

